# Dog handler - customs or U.K. Boarder force



## Natasha Wheeler (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello there, 
I was wondering if someone can help me. 
I have been searching online for days trying to find out how to be a dog handler. 
Customs/U.K. Boarder force you need to be an assistant officer first, but can't find much information for a job. 
Could someone point me in the right direction. 
Many thanks 
Natasha


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

https://nationalcareersservice.direct.gov.uk

Did you look here?


----------



## Nathanpr8 (Jun 1, 2017)

Top tip: Don't forget about dog handler insurance. I heard some horror stories when I first got started about people losing lots of money due to not having the right insurance.

This blog should be able to help you out: coversure.co.uk/rugby/blog/who-needs-dog-handler-insurance


----------

